# Guide on my boat in Mosquito Lagoon



## braces43 (Jun 29, 2010)

Myself and a buddy of mine are wanting to take my 17' Mitzi down from NC to the Mosquito Lagoon in the next few months for a few days of fishing. I don't like the idea of fishing a new area without some local help. Therefore we are looking for someone that knows the area to fish with us to provide some insight and guidance. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

PM sent……..


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Prepare for disappointment. Watch movies where the guy doesn't get the girl.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Prepare for disappointment. Watch movies where the guy doesn't get the girl.


Bahahaha so true!


----------

